# Power loss Mahindra 6075



## djzap (2 mo ago)

We bought a mahindra 6075 in 2019. The dealer techs are useless and just laugh at us because they dont know how to work on them and the dealer hasnt trained them. Currently have low 1-5 reverse and forward works medium 1-2 works 3 does not.In high rpms go up but but doesnt move. Have up pressure and down pressure, claw opens and closes and pto mount chipper raises and lowers. Any thoughts on why no power?


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Assuming the dealer tech crew is approaching this as an electrical issue, yes/no? They have given you some idea of where they're going in their diagnosis? 

At one time Mahindra had a large tech support facility somewhere in Texas. Many such issues could be discussed and often solved through them. The dealer should be aware of that (if it still exists).


----------



## djzap (2 mo ago)

Fedup said:


> Assuming the dealer tech crew is approaching this as an electrical issue, yes/no? They have given you some idea of where they're going in their diagnosis?
> 
> At one time Mahindra had a large tech support facility somewhere in Texas. Many such issues could be discussed and often solved through them. The dealer should be aware of that (if it still exists).


The techs here say they have never been trained, dont know anything about it and laugh about the fact they dont know anything (not even how much hydraulic fluid it takes) The dealership changed hands after our purchase and not for the better. They told us it would take 3 months for a service. I contacted a great dealership in Washington state called Bouder equipment and they were incredibly helpful and sent on information for what to do. I read a similar issue in the 4000 series and they said the build on 4000 and 6000 are same manufacturing. They said it was fuel starved and that is why the higher gears weren't working. They included the service pages to do the fix. I had read in the 4000 where someone had a similar issue and it had to do with a screen before the fuel gets to the pump. The service pages sent from the Washington dealer also included where and how to bleed the line. We have called Texas dealers in the past too and they have been incredibly helpful. That just is not the case where we are. Generally speaking many things and people around us dont work, ;-) Where we live has been unseasonably warm too and the cold came back yesterday. The tractor does get used all winter long, but the fuel could have gel'ed a bit too. Going to be doing the fixes this morning. Thank you. I do appreciate that information. The dealers here still sell them. They just dont tell them that thier techs are useless


----------

